# Beta 1.4 Installproblem mit GCC3.2 und Athlon

## troubadix

Hi,

ich habe einen Athlon 1400 (kein XP!). Ich habe alles probiert (Stage1 - 3) und nix läuft . Vorhin ist er bei einer STage2 Installation beim emerge system mit einem segmentation fault rausgeflogen (beim einmergen von gcc3.2).

In meiner make.conf habe ich folgendes gesetzt: 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe  -funroll-loops -fforce-addr -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4"

CXXFLAGS=$CFLAGS

Ich hab das mal auf athlon-tbird gesetzt weil  bereits jemand ein ähnliches Problem hatte. 

Die USE Variable steht noch auf Default, d.h. ich hab die nicht in der make.conf angepasst.

Kann mir jemand mal einen Tip geben was ich einstellen muss.

Gruss

Troubadix

----------

## TheDodger

warum optimierst du so massiv?

lass doch mal alles hinter -pipe raus und probiers nochmal.

bei mir sieht's so aus (Athlon 900):

 CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

und das hat wunderbar funktioniert.

----------

## Basti_litho

Bei mir siehts so aus: (mit Athlon 1400)

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe -fstrength-reduce -fomit-frame-pointer"

hat wunderbar geklappt  :Smile: 

mfg

----------

## troubadix

Hi,

heute morgen war er bei mir schon wieder abgeraucht - shit.

Ich habe auch festgestellt (hab ich auch irgendwo mal gelesen) das wenn ich z.B. emerge kde mache das emergen auf die Schautze fällt, wenn ich dann das letze paket emerge gehts durch. Deshalb habe ich ein emerge --pretend kde > script.sh gemacht, dieses bearbeitet so das nur die einzelnen Files emerged werden ==> läuft auf jeden Fall weiter, aber wie gesagt, war wieder abgeraucht.

Ich glaub ich werd mal komplett neu anfangen mit Deinen Einstellungen. Ach ja, habt Ihr bei der USE Variable in der make.conf ebenfalls was gesetzt???

Gruss

Troubadix

PS: Was haltet Ihr von meinem anderen Topic wg. den Compileroptionen pinnen?

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Was haltet Ihr von meinem anderen Topic wg. den Compileroptionen pinnen?

 

Moin.

Find die Idee super, würd mich auch freuen wenn jemand Tipps zum Optimieren des Compiliers geben könnte (z.B. für einen AMD XP 1900+ *gg*)

MfG

Fritz

----------

## troubadix

HI,

die die IDEE gut finden, bitte in diesen Topic reinmailen, ich werd glaub ich noch den gleichen Thread im englischen Forum (gcc und div.) reinsetzen, ist zwar ein Doppelposting, aber hilft vielen mit Sicherheit.

Gruss

troubadix

----------

## dad

mit

-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

klappte der Bootstrapvorgang NICHT. Siehe auch englische Foren.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12098

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12063

Ohne -fomit-frame-pointer war's ok.

----------

## Ansorg

hurra, ich bin nicht alleine mit dem Problem  :Sad: 

Ich hab seit eiigen Wochen ein Gentoo-1.3beta, zuletzt mit GCC-3.2pre laufen. 

Am Freitag hab ich den GCC upgedated, gleich noch die glibc neu compiliert und dann übers wochenende ein emerge -e world laufen lassen.

Als ich mal wieder zu hause vorbei schaue ist der Lauf bei modutils abgebrochen - segfault irgendwo  ....

Ich hab dann mal nen Reboot gemacht und nun geht nicht mal mehr emerge "irgendeinpaket".  

ein emerge "paket" bricht nun auch mit segfault ab  :Sad: 

Scheint so als ob der compiler gelegentlich Müll produziert ??

Der betreffende PC: ein Athlon; CFLAGS in etwa: -mcpu=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -m3dnow

Den gcc-3.2pre hatte ich weniger stark optimiert gebaut, das werd ich jetzt mal mit dem neuen versuchen --- falls das mit dem verkroksten System überhaupt noch geht  :Sad: 

----------

## troubadix

Was heist hier hurra ... Ne im Ernst, kannst Du mir mal Deine Hardware nennen, ich habe Athlon 1400, Soundblaster Live, Realtek Karte für DSL, 512 MB

Ich glaub ich werde heute nochmal komplett mit der 1.4 von Stage 1 anfangen:-(

Gruss

Troubadix

----------

## Ansorg

Athlon 1200, 649MB RAM, SB Live, ne2k-pci Netzwerkkarte, USB-Maus, GF4

Ich hab heute Abend auch nochmal bei Null angefangen: / formatiert, die frische 1.4-stage1 ausgepackt und angefangen neuzubauen.

Seltsames Problem: bootstrap.sh versucht python zu bauen und bricht ab, weil der Compiler kein C++ kan !?!?

Also erstmal emerge gcc (3.2) und nun läuft bootstrap ... 

mal gespannt, wie es weitergeht.

Ich hab jetzt mal etwas konservativere Compiler-Flags genommen: die Standard Athlon (i686) aus der make.conf

----------

